# How I Throw a Cast Net - Slow Motion Pancake



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

I have had a lot of requests for this. This is not a how to but a visual to show the method. Post any suggestion or questions. I will me making a more detailed video soon with better angles and more slow motion. Enjoy!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I never could get the hang of throwing a cast net

How big is that one, what size,type do you reccomend for a begginer?


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

knot @ Work said:


> I never could get the hang of throwing a cast net
> 
> How big is that one, what size,type do you reccomend for a begginer?


I am always in shallow areas with a max of 5ft depth so I use light nets. A good starting net would be a 4-5ft net with 1lb or less per foot. The net in the video is a 8ft net with .75lb per foot. These work great for shallow water. 

If you are going to be mostly off a boat and getting bait from over 5ft depth then you would want a 1.5 lb per foot or heavier net.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

lazerbacon said:


> I have had a lot of requests for this. This is not a how to but a visual to show the method. Post any suggestion or questions. I will me making a more detailed video soon with better angles and more slow motion. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMKfXtdMQt0


A different technique than mine but simpler. I'll give it a try from my pier. A more detailed video from a different angle would be great. Looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've NEVER been good at casting a net... I can get it half open or a little more most of the time, and can grab some bait.

Admittedly I don't use it very often.

You make it look to easy.

Jim


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jim t said:


> I've NEVER been good at casting a net... I can get it half open or a little more most of the time, and can grab some bait.
> 
> Admittedly I don't use it very often.
> 
> ...


...in other words, you throw bananas.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> ...in other words, you throw bananas.


I always threw Taco's when I first got a cast net.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Throwing a cast net is very easy if shown right. I showed my wife in 30 minutes with out putting the lead line in your mouth. She throws a 10ft 9lbs and opens it up perfect. She will over time work up to a 10lb to 12lb. Just cut your grass get out in the yard and practice. I would like to see more people throwing a net, don't let it intimidate you stick with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> Throwing a cast net is very easy if shown right. I showed my wife in 30 minutes with out putting the lead line in your mouth. She throws a 10ft 9lbs and opens it up perfect. She will over time work up to a 10lb to 12lb. Just cut your grass get out in the yard and practice. I would like to see more people throwing a net, don't let it intimidate you stick with it. :thumbsup:


I agree! Thanks Pier_Dude


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> ...in other words, you throw bananas.



FAT bananas, but mostly yeah...:whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

jim t said:


> FAT bananas, but mostly yeah...:whistling::whistling:
> 
> Jim


Plantains!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

lazerbacon said:


> Plantains!


:thumbup::thumbup:

Jim


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's pretty cool, thanks for sharing and please continue to post if you make any more videos.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

cuzmondo said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks for sharing and please continue to post if you make any more videos.


Thanks Mondo! I am trying to make a few more while the action is still here. All I can see is birds flying south so im trying to squeeze out a few more videos this month. After that I will move onto a whole series about fixing the nets.

I have abused all 3 of my nets this season making videos so they all need minor repair. Should make for some useful videos. Glad you all like the videos!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure makes it look easy...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jim t said:


> FAT bananas, but mostly yeah...:whistling::whistling:
> 
> Jim


I haven't thrown a net in quite some time. I'm sure I'll be throwing some bananas myself while I knock off the rust.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> I haven't thrown a net in quite some time. I'm sure I'll be throwing some bananas myself while I knock off the rust.


Banana's (or Plantain's in Jim's case) still catch tons of bait! 99% of the time I will have to throw most of what I get back because its to much.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting. It's my first year tossing one, my friend roankeriver got me into it. I usually roll up the main line, grab about a foot down on the net, put my hand through the bottom putting they piece up over my left shoulder, right if your left handed. Swing of your hips and usually I get a good opening. I'd like to see another video of yours showing it


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lazerbacon said:


> I agree! Thanks Pier_Dude


Any time, if you are ever out at FT pickens during the week and I am out there I would be glad to assist you in how to throw.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Definitely making it look easy! Nice net too, looks light. All I've got is the Walmart brand I believe 5ft and 8ft. Neighbors probably already think I'm nuts being up all night anyhow so when I saw this I had to give it a try. 2am tacos in the front yard but can certainly get more distance with your method and it feels more comfortable throwing it that way. I just gotta get that sucker to open up :wallbash:
Great video man :yes: Can't wait to see your next one :thumbsup:


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Definitely making it look easy! Nice net too, looks light. All I've got is the Walmart brand I believe 5ft and 8ft. Neighbors probably already think I'm nuts being up all night anyhow so when I saw this I had to give it a try. 2am tacos in the front yard but can certainly get more distance with your method and it feels more comfortable throwing it that way. I just gotta get that sucker to open up :wallbash:
> Great video man :yes: Can't wait to see your next one :thumbsup:


Thanks Smarty! If you find the net not opening up fully then try this. Make sure to lead faster with your left hand / arm when throwing. Also make sure your slinging the weights outward to the left with your left hand. Your right arm / hand is just to control the distance really. And don't forget to twist the hips!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 6 footer that I throw the same way. Thats a good method right there!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I throw a seven foot almost every day for bait with a different technique but im gonna see if i like this one better. Any tips fir throwing a twleve footer.i bought one for cheap and im throwing plantains.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Spin it. The leads will try to move away from each other, thus carrying the mesh with them.
If we "Throw" it, the leads will land in a pile. Think "Spin" upon release.
Also, making up the net is like setting up for a golf shot. If your setup is poor, you can expect poor results.
Shipoke


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Larger net throwing?*

I love this topic because I struggle constantly with throwing my darn nets. I manage to scare a few mullets into my 12+ net. It is HEAVY. I get it to open occasionally, but about 60-70%. The rest of the time its bannanas:blink::001_huh: Do you still only lead with just one bite of the lead line, or do you take up about 1/2 of the net and then throw? Also, I assume you are a lefty, so a reversal would be in order for us righties? Thanks for sharing. One day. 

Cheers,

Bob

PS: Looking forward to your net repair techniques. I need a shuttle for weaving. I suppose I need to make one.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Lazer,

Thanks for the post. I'm looking forward to the instructional video.

I like the way that you throw without putting any part of the net in your mouth. I came across another video on YouTube where the guy throws in a similar manner. I tried it and practiced and practiced but could never throw like him. Perhaps you video will change all that!


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

lazer, you throw the way i throw. This method is sooo easy. I taught my little boy to throw a small 5' net this way and he dont weigh but about 50 lbs. One of the best things about this throw (besides throwing a perfect circle almost every time) is that there is no time to recover and throw again. When pulling the rope in, i coil it up in my hand and as soon as the net comes up, im ready to throw again.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

hotshot said:


> lazer, you throw the way i throw. This method is sooo easy. I taught my little boy to throw a small 5' net this way and he dont weigh but about 50 lbs. One of the best things about this throw (besides throwing a perfect circle almost every time) is that there is no time to recover and throw again. When pulling the rope in, i coil it up in my hand and as soon as the net comes up, im ready to throw again.


Very true! I have had many occasions with school coming down the creek where I could get 2 throws in if I missed them or only got a few.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

boatnbob said:


> I love this topic because I struggle constantly with throwing my darn nets. I manage to scare a few mullets into my 12+ net. It is HEAVY. I get it to open occasionally, but about 60-70%. The rest of the time its bannanas:blink::001_huh: Do you still only lead with just one bite of the lead line, or do you take up about 1/2 of the net and then throw? Also, I assume you are a lefty, so a reversal would be in order for us righties? Thanks for sharing. One day.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I am right handed. It it easier for me to have all the weight in my dominant hand. Your left arm is basicly just for slining the net open. If I had your size net I would go with a more traditional over the shoulder or teeth method.

This method is mostly for smaller heavy nets or larger light nets.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good! Try filming from different angles and heights. Believe I was on a 6' ladder in the end. Yes, she's releasing high, hadn't thrown the net in a year, rusty.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. You don't see many women that would even mess with a cast net.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice!!!!

Here is a old one.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice photo Pier! What size net is that?



Pier-Dude said:


> Very nice!!!!


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lazerbacon said:


> Nice photo Pier! What size net is that?



Just a 10ft. 14 pounder.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lazerbacon said:


>



HAHAHA that dog is awesome great pic dude!!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ft Pickens today, it was so nice out there temps were great.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Lazer, that angle looks good!! As for the dog, that's the best way to stop that flounder from flopping around unless YOU wanna bite it!!! :no:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The best tip is to let go of the lead line 1/2 second later


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll have to give it a shot. I've always used the ol' "line in the mouth" technique, and it's served me well. Just old school I guess. Besides there's just something about the taste of fresh-sqeezed jellyfish in the morning lol. Well...it tastes better sprinkled with mullet scales.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where did you shoot this video? Looks like you have a cool little spot there :thumbsup:


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet catch Pier!



Pier-Dude said:


> Ft Pickens today, it was so nice out there temps were great.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> I'll have to give it a shot. I've always used the ol' "line in the mouth" technique, and it's served me well. Just old school I guess. Besides there's just something about the taste of fresh-sqeezed jellyfish in the morning lol. Well...it tastes better sprinkled with mullet scales.


 i use the line in the mouth way also. i usually wade so i cant use this method anyways. cool video lazerbacon. thats a good little spot you got there.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

jakec said:


> i use the line in the mouth way also. i usually wade so i cant use this method anyways. cool video lazerbacon. thats a good little spot you got there.


I use this method all the time at the beach when im wading. I will choke up higher on the net though and also hold my arms up higher. 

All methods are good if they work! I just use this because at the creek the water is a bit nasty and so is the mud. Even though its some dirty water fish seem to thrive in it for some reason.

Thanks Jake!


----------

